# Is it possible to mount ufs filesystem from linux with rw option?



## cola (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it possible to mount ufs filesystem from linux with rw option?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

I doubt, you can't even open UFS across BSD systems, because each have different modifications


----------



## richardpl (Nov 27, 2010)

AFAIK there is no rw support for UFS in linux.


----------



## EdGe (Nov 27, 2010)

Greetings.

It is possible to mount ufs filesystems rw from linux (FreeBSD,OpenBSD,NetBSD,Sparc_SunOS,
Sparc_Solaris, x86_Solaris - man (8) mount, util-linux-ng package. Look for "Mount options for ufs").

To do that a custom linux kernel need to be build with "UFS file system write support" enabled.
However, if I'm not mistaken, that kernel support is still marked as "DANGEROUS".
Meaning, when writing in the ufs partition, partial or total data loss could occur.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not all that sure about *BSD... many years passed since 4.4 BSD, and many things got modified (including UFS)
But This will be interesting ting to test... later


----------



## EdGe (Nov 28, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I'm not all that sure about *BSD... many years passed since 4.4 BSD, and many things got modified (including UFS)



Don't get mislead by the naming 44bsd. It is referring to today's
descendants (*BSD) of 4.4BSD(-lite), not it's file system.

As a note, mounting FreeBSD's ufs files ystem requires the
command option ufstype=ufs2, NetBSD and OpenBSD ufstype=44bsd.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 29, 2010)

The concept is that you want to move your data.

If it's read only you copy it to a native linux filesystem and get on with it.

The reverse is also true if you need to move data from a linux fs into freebsd. no need for write on non native filesystems in both directions.


----------

